
IBM Announces Magic Bullet to Zap All Kinds of Killer Viruses - FreeKill
http://www.fastcompany.com/3059782/ibm-announces-magic-bullet-to-zap-all-kinds-of-killer-viruses
======
DiabloD3
I was about to bitch, but then I realized that's biological viruses, not
computer ones.

